# My rabbit hasa bald patch...



## manic_ragdoll (Mar 31, 2009)

Ok, so I've noticed that my rabbit has a patch of fur that is really thin on his back, i've had him just over a year and a led to believe that he is a little over two years old as I took him in when his previous owner no longer wanted him. This bald patch doesnt seem to be growing, the rest of his fur looks fine and he seems fine in himself. I did notice when I cleaned him out today that there was some fur stuck to the top of his hutch, and his hutch is really quite large so I'm not sure how it got there. I was also wondering, is it ok to move a rabbit that has lived outside for a long time to live indoors, I've never been very keen on keeping him outside but have never been allowed to bring him inside until now. I hope this doesnt make me sound like a bad owner as I love my baby more than anything and I wouldnt want anything to happen to him.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

manic_ragdoll said:


> Ok, so I've noticed that my rabbit has a patch of fur that is really thin on his back, i've had him just over a year and a led to believe that he is a little over two years old as I took him in when his previous owner no longer wanted him. This bald patch doesnt seem to be growing, the rest of his fur looks fine and he seems fine in himself. I did notice when I cleaned him out today that there was some fur stuck to the top of his hutch, and his hutch is really quite large so I'm not sure how it got there. I was also wondering, is it ok to move a rabbit that has lived outside for a long time to live indoors, I've never been very keen on keeping him outside but have never been allowed to bring him inside until now. I hope this doesnt make me sound like a bad owner as I love my baby more than anything and I wouldnt want anything to happen to him.


 The bald patch is most likely mites which will need treating. You can move him indoors once he's lost his winter coat, its too much of a temp change at present.


----------



## manic_ragdoll (Mar 31, 2009)

I've just been outside to check on him and I couldnt see the patch anymore...Could it be anything to do with the way he stands sometimes? I'll take him to the vet to get checked out anyway just to be on the safe side.


----------

